# =\ First bugs, now mold!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So, I know these particular cigars are not NC's, however, it is a generalized topic, I believe, as it has nothing to do with these particular cigars, but kinda does.

Pics:
Pic 1:









Pic 2:









Pic 3:









Pic 4:









Pic 5:









Pic 6:









So, as I've been told, a little bit of mold is nothing to worry about. I'll wipe these sticks clean if you guys tell me there's nothing to worry about, and not think twice about it and have my worries put aside. However, the green feet worry me a little. What should I do, fellas? For one, I'll e-mail the vendor to tell them just for their records, with pics included to see what they say.

I would say I'm 99.5% sure this is NOT plume, in my experience, plume is almost a light dusting, not puff balls of white. They smell too fresh for plume and they are from 08. Thanks in advance guys.

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The green on the foot looks like a water discolored folded leaf Isaac. The outside however is mould. Wipe it down, put it in quarentine and keep an eye on it. Just my HO. Would like to see the other opinions. op2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First off, shut up about plume. I know you well enough to know that you already know its not plume.

Second, that's a very mild case of mold on the wrapper. There's not a damn thing wrong with the foots. I know you know that too. 

If you bought those to age, then you should bring all your will to bear on the vendor and get them replaced. OTOH, if you bought them to smoke... well... again... I know you know what to do. Wipe them off and sacrifice them by fire!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> First off, shut up about plume. I know you well enough to know that you already know its not plume.
> 
> Second, that's a very mild case of mold on the wrapper. There's not a damn thing wrong with the foots. I know you know that too.
> 
> If you bought those to age, then you should bring all your will to bear on the vendor and get them replaced. OTOH, if you bought them to smoke... well... again... I know you know what to do. Wipe them off and sacrifice them by fire!


 LMAO. He knows you too well Isaac. Ageing? You? Yeah right! Wipe em down & enjoy my brother. *S*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha thanks guys. Don, you my friend, have a way with words! lol! But if you two (who have far more experience with these things than I), say they're fine, they must be. To be honest, I wasn't quite sure about the feet of them, which is more the reason why I was askin' lol. The detail about that was if you look on the pic with the 2 laying side-by-side, the green has a cut-off point at the same point on both cigars.

Anyway, I kind of did buy these for aging purposes... but Don, you ALSO know how THAT works out with me, too, I'm guessing. :rofl: "Aging" to me at this point usually means 6 months and MAYBE if there's anything left after that, a WHOLE YEAR! LOL!

Thanks again guys, sorry I'm a bit of a hypochondriac... 
Isaac


Edit: Damn, Warren! Apparently you ALSO know me all-too-well! LOL! As HavanaJohn once told me, "Dude, these sticks aren't going to the grave with me... Might as well SMOKE 'UM!" (certain f-bomb-related expletives edited lol)


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

well hypochondriac with superpowers to blow anything out of proportion... hahaha, I'm telling you, y'all are responsible for keeping this guy sane.
<---- (me) lol

I should probably go to sleep now, it's almost 6 in the morning haha


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bro! Even if you did buy those to age (by Isaac standards) you could still wipe them down and be fine. A little time in quarantine and some special attention... they'd keep for years. I do feel ya, tho! You get your first big fat box of ISOMs and you want perfection. Well, guess what? Cuba is a very IMperfect place and their cigars, sometimes reflect that. We live with it. We store it. We smoke it. With a little care and understanding, we absolutely ENJOY it! Carry on, brother. Irie!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nite, stay sane. 7PM here. LOL. Much sarcasm to use still. *WEG*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Bro! Even if you did buy those to age (by Isaac standards) you could still wipe them down and be fine. A little time in quarantine and some special attention... they'd keep for years. I do feel ya, tho! You get your first big fat box of ISOMs and you want perfection. Well, guess what? Cuba is a very IMperfect place and their cigars, sometimes reflect that. We live with it. We store it. We smoke it. With a little care and understanding, we absolutely ENJOY it! Carry on, brother. Irie!


 Love the explanation. Yep Yep. Couldnt agree more.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Isaac, Green mold is not good for your respiratory system, this can/will induce heart attacks if inhale. 
Green mold x25 smokes = ???? You do the math. SEND THEM BACK!!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Man, that thing about Cuba being imperfect just reminded me of how good we have it here... And on an even more solemn note, how grateful I am not to be in Haiti... ray: Irie, indeed my friends, Irie indeed.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Isaac, Green mold is not good for your respiratory system, this can induce heart attacks if inhale. Green mold x25 smokes = ???? You do the math.
> SEND THEM BACK!!!!!!


Oh there you go confusing a noob again! :boom: I'll see what the vendor says, if it's not mold in the foot and just slight discoloration, it's not worth it for me to send it back.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Man, that thing about Cuba being imperfect just reminded me of how good we have it here... And on an even more solemn note, how grateful I am not to be in Haiti... ray: Irie, indeed my friends, Irie indeed.


CCs are far from imperfect. They need to be constantly watched and treated like precious items, thats why we love them. All that effort rewards you. That is not GREEN mold as green mold exhibits on the wrapper, even in the foot it does not bury itself between the leaves like that. You must have seen green mold in a bathroom, faucet or sink at some time and it GROWS like wildfire. That is a water stained leaf. Of course IMHO. LOL


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

salmonfly said:


> Isaac, Green mold is not good for your respiratory system, this can/will induce heart attacks if inhale.
> Green mold x25 smokes = ???? You do the math. SEND THEM BACK!!!!!!


And where is it, you see "Green Mold", M. Pasteur?

Edit: I am actually doing something I never do; editing my post. This makes me REALLY mad! I like Isaac and this guy comes in on a flier and says something about "green mold"... to a BOTL who is already freaked out about his new box of lovelies! I'm sorry, but that's just irresponsible! There is not the first trace of green mold in any of those pics and to say so is like yelling "fire!" in a crowded theater. Poopy on you, Sir. Leave Isaac alone and keep your ill-informed opinions to yourself!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> And where is it, you see "Green Mold", M. Pasteur?


Don ,Isaac can get a better look at the cigars than I can from the pics, I am just giving advise on what happens if it's green mold and you smoke them.
I am not saying that this is green mold on the feet of the cigars!! Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

OK Isaac. I went out the back and had a little stogie while thinking on your situation. I'll put my money where my mouth is. Wipe off and smoke that one with the evident mold. Rest the rest. If at anytime you are not happy with the way they present PM me on what you paid and I'll take them here at your cost price, I'll pay the freight, and give you a review of everyone I smoke over 5 years. Sound fair? I'm serious here. They are good to go!
To Don : +1 on your opinion. First box of ISOMs and doubts? Nasty methinks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

salmonfly said:


> Don ,Isaac can get a better look at the cigars than I can from the pics, I am just giving advise on what happens if it's green mold and you smoke them.
> I am not saying that this is green mold on the feet of the cigars!! Sorry for the misunderstanding


Apology accepted. Just please understand his concern and try not to throw gasoline on an ember. Again, thank you.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Did the vendor open the box for inspection before you got them or were they sealed? If opened then for me they should not have sent them. I'm betting on who the Vendor was.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Did the vendor open the box for inspection before you got them or were they sealed? If opened then for me they should not have sent them. I'm betting on who the Vendor was.


Paul, if there is mold at all, wouldn't that be down to the vendor? I mean, it's been common practice in cuba of late, to freeze and thaw all product, in order to prevent molds from occurring, is it not?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Did the vendor open the box for inspection before you got them or were they sealed? If opened then for me they should not have sent them. I'm betting on who the Vendor was.


 I'd like to hear your thoughts on that in PM. Just interested.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Paul, if there is mold at all, wouldn't that be down to the vendor? I mean, it's been common practice in cuba of late, to freeze and thaw all product, in order to prevent molds from occurring, is it not?


I hear what your saying Don. The thing I don't understand is if they were indeed opened and noticed the mold ( in my case it was evident) then they should not have sent them. If the box was sealed then you have to take the good with the bad. Most recommendable dealers will go out their way to keep your business. I have only had one instance during my first purchase with a well known dealer and the way they wanted to handle it, was when I make my next "purchaser" they will take care of it. Who wants to purchase again after what they got in the first place.

When purchasing cigars that are a price that is to good to be true then it probably is "Too good to be True!" That's why I was advised to go to another dealer where you might pay a bit more but you get what you paid for with no surprises.

Please, in no way take this as a negative comment but a learning one---Thx. for listening!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I hear what your saying Don. The thing I don't understand is if they were indeed opened and noticed the mold ( in my case it was evident) then they should not have sent them. If the box was sealed then you have to take the good with the bad. Most recommendable dealers will go out their way to keep your business. I have only had one instance during my first purchase with a well known dealer and the way they wanted to handle it, was when I make my next "purchaser" they will take care of it. Who wants to purchase again after what they got in the first place.
> 
> When purchasing cigars that are a price that is to good to be true then it probably is "Too good to be True!" That's why I was advised to go to another dealer where you might pay a bit more but you get what you paid for with no surprises.
> 
> Please, in no way take this as a negative comment but a learning one---Thx. for listening!


 Hi Paul. The reason I showed interest is that I deal with what must be the cheapest CC broker I have seen and I've done plenty of research. The boxes I've brought in have been impeccable, sealed and absolutely genuine. I was just interested in whom you were referring to. The prices from this online broker are cheaper than any other I've seen online and I have recommended them to a BOTL here. Wondering if you have better info than me. *S*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Hi Paul. The reason I showed interest is that I deal with what must be the cheapest CC broker I have seen and I've done plenty of research. The boxes I've brought in have been impeccable, sealed and absolutely genuine. I was just interested in whom you were referring to. The prices from this online broker are cheaper than any other I've seen online and I have recommended them to a BOTL here. *Wondering if you have better info than me. *S**


Probably not--PM sent!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Probably not--PM sent!


 LMAO. PM Replied. *G*


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I hear what your saying Don. The thing I don't understand is if they were indeed opened and noticed the mold ( in my case it was evident) then they should not have sent them. If the box was sealed then you have to take the good with the bad. Most recommendable dealers will go out their way to keep your business. I have only had one instance during my first purchase with a well known dealer and the way they wanted to handle it, was when I make my next "purchaser" they will take care of it. Who wants to purchase again after what they got in the first place.
> 
> When purchasing cigars that are a price that is to good to be true then it probably is "Too good to be True!" That's why I was advised to go to another dealer where you might pay a bit more but you get what you paid for with no surprises.
> 
> Please, in no way take this as a negative comment but a learning one---Thx. for listening!


Thanks for clearing up your assertion, Paul.

My contention is, if the vendor sent a box of moldy sticks out, then the onus is on the vendor, since Habanos SA is doing everything in their power to prevent molds. If any molds occur, they must then occur in the storage facility of said vendor, and not be accountable to Habanos SA. Therefore, the recipient of soiled product should then have recourse with the vendor.

Point being; molds are not endemic to cuban product any longer, but to poor maintenance on the part of the re-seller. Do we agree?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Thanks for clearing up your assertion, Paul.
> 
> My contention is, if the vendor sent a box of moldy sticks out, then the onus is on the vendor, since Habanos SA is doing everything in their power to prevent molds. If any molds occur, they must then occur in the storage facility of said vendor, and not be accountable to Habanos SA. Therefore, the recipient of soiled product should then have recourse with the vendor.
> 
> Point being; molds are not endemic to cuban product any longer, but to poor maintenance on the part of the re-seller. Do we agree?


OK I'm nervous now as I'm taking on the big guns ie YOU!. LOL. No I dont totally agree. Mold can be treated in cuba but the journey they go through from the island, shipping, warehousing, distributor, courier, retail, cannot be controlled by the retailer. Case in point. Everyone wants to freeze sticks these days it seems when they get them. If they were air freighted in then they already hit -52degrees at 20 000 feet! If you want to be sure ask the retailer to inspect them before sending. Otherwise take your chances as the retailer cant see inside the box and has no control over the process that got them to him. *S*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

BTW. I feel I am jacking Isaacs thread. PM or habanos forum please. *S*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Isaac whats the bottom layer look like?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Isaac whats the bottom layer look like?


Ya, if you haven't already (and I'm guessing you have) check the second layer.

You may or may not remember my topic from last November in the Habanos section about the box of RASS I received with mold on it. The box was opened/inspected before shipping but I couldn't say one way or the other whether they checked the second layer or not. There was zero mold on the first layer, half a dozen sticks with some white fluffy mould in the second layer. I took the advise of the BOTL's here and just wiped them off. Two months later there have been zero problems and they smoke great.

Steve


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Did the vendor open the box for inspection before you got them or were they sealed? If opened then for me they should not have sent them. I'm betting on who the Vendor was.


There is one (1) Habanos seal, and two (2) tax seals. The "Flor de Partagas" sticker is in-tact, as well as the Habanos seal. Not suer WHY there were two tax-seals on it, since judging by the amount of cracking/tearing at the binding when I opened the lid, it seemed they had never opened it.

I'll say this: the e-mail they sent back was of less-than-stellar customer service. Makes me think I'll go back to my other vendor who is a bit pricier but seems to have better CS.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

BTW, Don, Warren, I'm loving every minute of this thread, I don't think it's thread-jacking at all! Carry on, gentlemen! =D lol Also, Thanks for the offer, Warren lol. I think I'll take my chances this time, though haha. I did briefly inspect the lower layer last night, there were a few sticks with mold too. Still nothing overwhelming like the pics I saw of the poor guy's Partagas Culebras a month ago or so.

I just wanted to leave these e-mails here, if it is okay, just because I am outright surprised at the trash-talk directed at online communities (who could make or break their reputation, given the right or wrong circumstances) and me personally. Mods, feel free to edit and/or delete, but here goes:
---------------------------------
2010/1/17 Chino De Gatos <[email protected]>
Hi ******,

My order did in fact arrive yesterday morning (1/16). However, I am a bit concerned about the cigars I received. I've attached a few pictures explaining why. It appears as though they have a bit of mold on them.

Normally, from what I've been told by my friends on the cigar forum I'm on, I would just wipe the little flecks of mold off of the wrapper and keep an eye on them for a few weeks to make sure the mold doesn't come back.

However, my concern lies in the photo with the two cigars lying side-by-side. The feet, as you can see, have a slight green coloration in spots, and I am wondering right now if there is mold in the foot and if it has tainted the rest of the cigars. Many of the cigars have at least a little bit of mold on them, but whether or not they have mold IN them is what I am worried about.

Please help me, I don't know what to do... Right now I am going to quarantine this box from my collection and hope that I can just scrape off the mold and smoke them. Please let me know what you think about my cigars as soon as you can.

Best regards,
Isaac

-----------------------------
Hi Isaac,

For mold to take hold you need several components, one is warm temperature storage. Since we are always concerned with beetles temp is held low. What you have on the cigars is plume. The green color on the tobacco is something that occurs all the time. Many cigars have green staineded leaf.* Please take care with forums, everyone has an opinion, many sound very proffesional, but few are. The fact that some people have been around a long time and have many friends on the forums does not make them experts.*

Sincerely

********

---------------------
Ow. I wonder if this guy is like the B&M owner near me who had my GF storing aNejo's with a tap-water-moistened wash rag, or the other B&M owner who seasons customers' humis by spraying them with distilled water... I wonder if he smokes cigars at all, of if he's REALLY just working as a customer-service rep, flipping through pages of problem-solution notes, throwing darts on a wall to pick out the most American sounding name... I wonder if he works for HP or Dell for his day-job? Ok I'm done my little angry-rant lol. Time to go wipe my sticks off and maybe smoke one =D.

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> The green on the foot looks like a water discolored folded leaf Isaac. The outside however is mould. Wipe it down, put it in quarentine and keep an eye on it. Just my HO. Would like to see the other opinions. op2:


I share that opinion.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> CCs are far from imperfect. They need to be constantly watched and treated like precious items, thats why we love them. All that effort rewards you. That is not GREEN mold as green mold exhibits on the wrapper, even in the foot it does not bury itself between the leaves like that. You must have seen green mold in a bathroom, faucet or sink at some time and it GROWS like wildfire. That is a water stained leaf. Of course IMHO. LOL


Well said and +100 on the foot



Herf N Turf said:


> Paul, if there is mold at all, wouldn't that be down to the vendor? I mean, it's been common practice in cuba of late, to freeze and thaw all product, in order to prevent molds from occurring, is it not?


As Don already said, it's a very mild case of mold. Just wipe it off and quarantine it.

The freezing process is to kill beetles and the larvae, not to prevent mold.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good stuff, and yes this was quite the mild case of mold. I must have been freaking out pretty hard last night lol. Only about a half of the cigars had one or two almost unnoticeable specks of mold the size of maybe the ball in a ball-point pen. It's okay tho, they're clean now! To the cooler with them!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

eyesack said:


> -----------------------------
> Hi Isaac,
> 
> For mold to take hold you need several components, one is warm temperature storage. Since we are always concerned with beetles temp is held low. What you have on the cigars is plume. The green color on the tobacco is something that occurs all the time. Many cigars have green staineded leaf.* Please take care with forums, everyone has an opinion, many sound very proffesional, but few are. The fact that some people have been around a long time and have many friends on the forums does not make them experts.*
> ...


OMG!! :twitch:
That was the vendor who told you those fuzzy white spots were "plume?"
After you sent pictures??
What a maroon!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Just wanted to add something. I can see from your email to the retailer that you're concerned about mold _inside_ the sticks. Sure, it's possible, but very unlikely. Typically it's the tragacanth gum used to glue these things together that grows mold, not the tobacco itself.

The retailer calling that plume concerns me greatly. That is very obviously mold. As you said earlier, plume looks like it's dusty. It is never bright white, and it is never fluffy.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Well said and +100 on the foot
> 
> As Don already said, it's a very mild case of mold. Just wipe it off and quarantine it.
> 
> *The freezing process is to kill beetles and the larvae, not to prevent mold.*


Ken, I do know it's about the beetle thing, but also given that process, I do not see how it's possible for a manufacturer to ship moldy sticks. This has had to occur in either the distribution or vendor stage of the process. In any case, I still think it's down to the vendor and that they should assume responsibility. I also think this all much ado about nothing. The sticks are still very smokable and I'm pretty sure that Isaac is going to simply enjoy the hell out of them.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ken, I do know it's about the beetle thing, but also given that process, I do not see how it's possible for a manufacturer to ship moldy sticks. This has had to occur in either the distribution or vendor stage of the process. In any case, I still think it's down to the vendor and that they should assume responsibility. I also think this all much ado about nothing. The sticks are still very smokable and I'm pretty sure that Isaac is going to simply enjoy the hell out of them.


I with you Don on the mold being the responsibility of the distributor/vendor.
I just didn't want some of the younglings to misunderstand what you said in regards to the freezing. Bottom line is the sticks are fine. :tu Let us know Isaac when you fire one up and give us your thoughts on them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Isaac,

I hope you realize that, based on this panicked thread, you are now the ant under the magnifying glass. I and all of us, are expecting a completely thorough review of this cigar. Do not dare to smoke one and not give us what we've earned! TOTAL DISCLOSURE!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

After the email from the vendor if it were me,I would never, I say "Never" use them again. That kind of information makes it sound like we are all idiots and don't know mold when we see it. Mold starts in patches and plume is a dusting sort of speak not a concentrated speck. Shoot me his name and phone number and I'll tell him myself---Freaking Idiot!

Sorry I hate people that lie for money!!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Sorry I hate people that lie for money!!!!


Paul, this outs the fact that youre neither an attorney, nor a stock broker; People who earn money for lying.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Paul, this outs the fact that youre neither an attorney, nor a stock broker; People who earn money for lying.


You forgot Politician! =P


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

eyesack said:


> You forgot Politician! =P


I actually did think of that, but then I thought, I'd actually VOTE for Paul!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Isaac,
> 
> I hope you realize that, based on this panicked thread, you are now the ant under the magnifying glass. I and all of us, are expecting a completely thorough review of this cigar. Do not dare to smoke one and not give us what we've earned! TOTAL DISCLOSURE!


OOOH SNAP! LOL! I will definitely deliver as best I can! Never did a review on a CC before, still trying to pick up what's underneath the "twang" lol.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I actually did think of that, but then I thought, I'd actually VOTE for Paul!


LOL! YAH! ME TOO!!!! Maybe he'd lift tobacco smoking bans? lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> After the email from the vendor if it were me,I would never, I say "Never" use them again. That kind of information makes it sound like we are all idiots and don't know mold when we see it. Mold starts in patches and plume is a dusting sort of speak not a concentrated speck. Shoot me his name and phone number and I'll tell him myself---Freaking Idiot!
> 
> Sorry I hate people that lie for money!!!!


I just deleted their bookmark no money from me! I guess that means I agree!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Heh, I just wrote them another email explaining that what he said was a direct insult to me and my friends, and he easily just lost himself a few great customers. What a shame... Maybe I'll try them again, but it sure as hell won't be for their customer service! Thanks for the support Dave, but this could just be an isolated incident of idiocy. But to call someone with access to The Internet stupid like that... Tsk Tsk! They shoulda hired ME as their PR person. Hahaha.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just to prove a point here, the vendor emailed me back with this: Copied and pasted, edited out his name.


------------------
From Marvin Shanken´s cigar handbook (publisher of Cigar Aficionado):
Bloom: A naturally occurring phenomenon in the cigar aging process, also called plume caused by the oils which are extruded during the later stage of fermentation. It appears as a fine, white powder that can be brushed off. Not to be confused with cigar mold, which is blueish in color and stains the wrapper.

Sincerely

****

-------------------------------------
Ah, Yes. Time to go with a better vendor. If anyone wants to know who provided such embarrassing customer service to me, PM me, and I'd be more than happy to tell you. The internet is a powerful tool and an even more dangerous weapon.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If thats the full extent of his reply then both Marvin R Shanken & Your vendor both need to open their eyes, mouths, ears & sinuses, Use their hands, and remove the cigar from their ass (To alleviate the Stuck Up feeling) then insert it in their mouths & do a reveiw. Wonder if Marvin will see any honey roasted north african cedar tea in the taste of that one! If not, maybe James Suckling will.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> ...the cigar from their ass (To alleviate the Stuck Up feeling) then insert it in their mouths & do a reveiw. Wonder if Marvin will see any honey roasted north african cedar tea in the taste of that one!


Toooooo funny!!!!

-SS


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Thanks for the support Dave,


I am so happy with my people, we email and phone,they are great, So they did not really lose my money because when I have great product and service, I keep em...!

If however I need to look elsewhere they are off he list!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> I actually did think of that, but then I thought,* I'd actually VOTE for Paul!*


Sweet------ I needed that......eep:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

eyesack said:


> LOL! YAH! ME TOO!!!! *Maybe he'd lift tobacco smoking bans? *lol


That would be the first thing I'd do.........:kicknuts:



smelvis said:


> *I just deleted their bookmark no money from me! I guess that means I agree!*


It goes to show if you send or give information that's not true, you get what's coming--..No Business from many.

-*-"Your Only as Good as Your Product"-*-


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I know who (whom?) the Vendor is. If it is the same one I had a problem with with my last buy, I think I have an answer. I also received my cigars on a weekend. I also sent the email expressing my dissatisfaction with them, and received THE EXACT SAME RESPONSE, even down to the quote from Shankers book. On Monday it is my belief that when the 'weekday' employees reported to work, saw what was happening, and IMMEDATELY sent me a email stating I would receive a credit on my cc, and that another box had already been shipped. I received on Friday that same week. I strongly believe, that on Monday Isaac will receive another email from them... P.M. sent


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a copy/paste of the email I received...Is Rolf the same person you are dealing with? I bet it is...
Hi John,

Mold has a color- Blue or green.

If you wipe the white off and it does not leave a mark it is also an indication that it is bloom.

But I realize at this point I am unable to convince you. Also mold needs a high temperature, our humidor is state of the art and holds a low temperature.

Please send them back to the address on the envelope. Only via mail service. Value ero suvenir. Anything else will risk the arrival.


sincerely

Rolf


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> This is a copy/paste of the email I received...Is Rolf the same person you are dealing with? I bet it is...
> Hi John,
> 
> *Mold has a color- Blue or green. Not a true statement...
> ...


Seems to be a contradicting statement---:kicknuts:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Paul, if there is mold at all, wouldn't that be down to the vendor? I mean, it's been common practice in cuba of late, *to freeze and thaw all product, in order to prevent molds from occurring, is it not?*


I thought freezing was for tobacco beetles, no mold. Mold occurs when the RH is above 80 along with the temp being high as well. Freezing is to kill beetle eggs, not mold.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I think I know who (whom?) the Vendor is. If it is the same one I had a problem with with my last buy, I think I have an answer. I also received my cigars on a weekend. I also sent the email expressing my dissatisfaction with them, and received THE EXACT SAME RESPONSE, even down to the quote from Shankers book. On Monday it is my belief that when the 'weekday' employees reported to work, saw what was happening, and IMMEDATELY sent me a email stating I would receive a credit on my cc, and that another box had already been shipped. I received on Friday that same week. I strongly believe, that on Monday Isaac will receive another email from them... P.M. sent


Thanks John, you are indeed correct as it is Mr. Rolf. I do believe he is sitting there with a problem/rebuttal handbook like a telemarketer. Much like any good script reader, he's doing his job, whether or not it's right. At this point, I barely care if they resolve this issue. It'd be NICE if they DID do something to redeem themselves, but I'll take my money elsewhere I believe. Maybe I'll give them another shot in the future or use them for cheapie stuff, but this is more hassle than it's worth lol. Thanks for the help John, Don, Warren, everyone else who's posted here/PM'd me. You guys rock :rockon:


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

waiting for my order from the same vendor, all this mold talk and bad CS is rlly killing me :shock:


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Paul, this outs the fact that youre neither an attorney, nor a stock broker; People who earn money for lying.


I am an attorney; and, I do not earn money by lying. Actually, practicing law is my second-career -- the lawyers that I have worked with, and against, have been the most honorable men/women that I know. We are paid to be zealous advocates, but not liars. Aside from the morality issues, lying can get an attorney disbarred in a heartbeat.

However, I think H. L. Mencken said "10% of everything is shit," that goes for lawyers and every other occupation -- we have our share of crooks, perverts, and liars -- but I don't think more than our share.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

McCleod said:


> I am an attorney; and, I do not earn money by lying. Actually, practicing law is my second-career -- the lawyers that I have worked with, and against, have been the most honorable men/women that I know. We are paid to be zealous advocates, but not liars. Aside from the morality issues, lying can get an attorney disbarred in a heartbeat.
> 
> However, I think H. L. Mencken said "10% of everything is shit," that goes for lawyers and every other occupation -- we have our share of crooks, perverts, and liars -- but I don't think more than our share.


I agree, some of the people I trust most in my life are lawyers.

Maybe some members should be a little more careful about generalizing people?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

McCleod said:


> I am an attorney; and, I do not earn money by lying. Actually, practicing law is my second-career -- the lawyers that I have worked with, and against, have been the most honorable men/women that I know. We are paid to be zealous advocates, but not liars. Aside from the morality issues, lying can get an attorney disbarred in a heartbeat.
> 
> However, I think H. L. Mencken said "10% of everything is shit," that goes for lawyers and every other occupation -- we have our share of crooks, perverts, and liars -- but I don't think more than our share.


Butch, if you're gonna start taking this crap seriously, you'll force me to bust out my encyclopedia of lawyer jokes. :boink: 

Lighten up, guys.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Yea Don's a radical and he's really not out to tarnish anyone's reputation ----- Some of my best friends are lawyers.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Butch, if you're gonna start taking this crap seriously, you'll force me to bust out my encyclopedia of lawyer jokes. :boink:
> 
> Lighten up, guys.


It may have been W. C. Fields who said that about 90%, not sure. Most lawyer jokes are really funny. Okay.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dom said:


> waiting for my order from the same vendor, all this mold talk and bad CS is rlly killing me :shock:


Well, it started as a pressing issue for me, Dom. But it is quite simple now, for me. I'll just eat this one as a lesson and go somewhere else, maybe try them out again in a year or two, but as it is now, they've lost over 15 customers. Not just customers, customers from Puff, a place where people eat, breath, drink, and sleep cigars. I told them as a practitioner of public relations, that next time they want to settle an issue, I advise them not to badmouth an entire internet community who obviously don't know what they're talking about.

Case closed. =P lol pun intended.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Well, it started as a pressing issue for me, Dom. But it is quite simple now, for me. I'll just eat this one as a lesson and go somewhere else, maybe try them out again in a year or two, but as it is now, they've lost over 15 customers. Not just customers, customers from Puff, a place where people eat, breath, drink, and sleep cigars. I told them as a practitioner of public relations, that next time they want to settle an issue, I advise them not to badmouth an entire internet community who obviously don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Case closed. =P lol pun intended.


yeah i mean like Jon said, wait to see if maybe the weekday staff will treat you diff??? who knows.

Otherwise if we both ordered from the same source, which i beleive we did, the prices are so rediculously good that I'd have a hard time letting a little mold get in the way. Sure, it was their customer service that rlly pissed you off, but at the end of the day I think i would swallow my pride and take a nasty email in exchange for a substantially lower price. (My oder was almost $100 lower than any other reputable site)

I commend anyone who who has the resolve, (or the bank account) to pay $100 more as a matter of principle, but I personally just couldnt do it.

Just my honest opinion, either way Isaac i'm sorry for u knowing how excited you were, and being someone waiting 4 my 1st ISOM order, I'll be crushed if my stuff is messed up even in the most minute way.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Dom if it makes you feel at ease at all.... ive purchased from the same vendor in question here about 6 times... i also live in the same state as isaac so i assume shipping conditions would be exactly the same... ive bought boxes as well as 3 and 5 packs from them and i havent had any issues.... Nothing that ive needed to contact them for at all... just take a deep breath and enjoy the experience


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dom bro, I'm still excited lol! I was so excited I couldn't resist and and smoking one as we speak hahaha


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Dom bro, I'm still excited lol! I was so excited I couldn't resist and and smoking one as we speak hahaha


 thats the spirit Isaac! Now you will have to tell us what you think of it. LOL


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Done and done! Review is in the respective section, I think they need some more time. hehe.


----------

